# Rocket R58 boiler issue



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, it’s been years since I lasted posted here, and see this forums founder now live in NZ, so good luck there @GlenW And hope @coffeechap is still about?
So my R58 I switched on, and it started to draw water into the boiler, and 10 mins went by I thought it’s strange no noises coming from my machine, and it had switched itself off.
so changed the fuse, nothing, so left it, put the PID attached and it had nothing showing at all. I even got an extension lead and tried other plugs in the kitchen, nothing ☹
so, yesterday I put the power to the machine, as in plugged in, switched on and the POD come to life, but I didn’t change anything the boiler Drew water which came up to temp 105C but the right hand dial nothing!
I’ve only ever used Volvic mineral water in him, but need recommendations for where to get it repaired as I didn’t buy it from Bella Barista.
Thanks in advance


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Where are you?
Have you checked Rocket for their affiliated traders/dealers?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Where did you buy it ? Is it out of warranty ? If it is out of warranty you can still send it to B.B.
Or as above find a local agent / repairer.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@RocketTim may be able to help or have some answers on this one.


----------

